# Lady member in distress. Hose split!



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

hi 
today i was getting the autotrail dakota ready for trip on thursday 
and when i put fresh water in the tank it started to drain out from a split in the clean water drain hose very near to where the hose comes out from the box
there looks to be four bigish bolts above the hole that the tube comes out of
what can i do ???
do i have to take the whole thing off and if so how do i start
thanks 
cath


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Post a photo if you can Cath. (Tricky in the dark I know, if you are desperate! :roll: )

At the moment only Autotrail Dakota owners can be much help to you, so it's a bit limiting.

A photo of the pipe and how it enters the tank may allow others to offer advice.

Dave


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

ive tried to take a photo
top left is whats left of the pipe with a jubilee clip around it

ive got more pics but its taken me 2 hrs to enter this one !!!!

thanks 

cath


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

This is just a guess but if your fresh water drain pipe terminated with a jubilee clip around it, then it must have been clipping onto something. I would suggest undoing the jubilee clip and seeing what's there - may be that all you need is a new pipe.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll give this a bump for you Cath 

I've also edited your title to grab attention.

Dave


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

I looks as if it has come away or snapped away from the tank.

Is there any plastic in the mouth of the rubber pipe ?

What is left at the tank .?

With any luck it might just be a case of undoing the clip,slipping it back on the tank.(use some lubricant to make slip on easy) and re-tighten the clip.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I had a similar problem with a Mohican. I am afraid your photograph does not help much, any chance of a few more? 

On mine the skin fitting, the bit that goes through the bodywork to which the pipe is fixed using a jubilee clip was of a considerably smaller diameter that the pipe which fitted over it. This meant that no amount of tightening the clip would secure the pipe firmly to the fitting. I was able to wrap the fitting with water proof tape to increase the diameter and make it a firm fit in the pipe, that cured the problem.
Bad workmanship from the factory, it would have been quite clear that the two parts did not fit together when they were being assembled. 

In your case the clip may have been over tightened nipping the pipe and causing it to split. Depending on how long the pipe is and where the split is it may be possible to cut the damaged bit off and refit the pipe as above.

More info. and photos would help. Don't despair it's probably not difficult to fix, Alan.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

It looks from the picture that it is outside & underneath.
Is there enough hose left if you cut the split off and reconnect ?


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

hi 
thanks for the title change dave :evil: 
the jubilee clip was not on when it split ive put that on to secure the bung ive stuffed in it as a temp fix 
i think ill get les (lancashire caravan services ) to fix it when we get back from the rally (windy harbour) cos it looks like a big job for me to do
thanks for all your advice as always 
cath


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

jncrowe said:


> ive put that on to secure the bung ive stuffed in it as a temp fix cath


Now there's a bit of neat lateral thinking for you. :wink:

Well done Cath - have a good rally.

Dave


----------

